# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Sắp có lễ hội khinh khí cầu quốc tế tại Phan Thiết

## hangnt

Từ ngày 29/8 – 3/9 tới, Lễ hội khinh khí cầu Quốc tế lần đầu tiên sẽ được tổ chức tại Việt Nam.


Theo đó, không gian trình diễn của lễ hội được biểu diễn trên bầu trời TP Phan Thiết và xã Hòa Thắng (Bình Thuận), ở độ cao 150 – 500m.

Trong đó, vào ban ngày sẽ có những màn biểu diễn các thiết bị bay thể thao du lịch hấp dẫn như: dù lượn, thi thả diều truyền thống Việt Nam… Ban đêm, các đội bay tiếp tục trình diễn hoa đăng khinh khí cầu độc đáo trên không với tiết mục rước Rồng lửa khinh khí cầu.

Ngoài ra, còn có Triển lãm ảnh với chủ đề “Bình Thuận: Biển xanh – cát trắng – nắng vàng” và cuộc thi ảnh “Không gian xanh Bình Thuận - Góc nhìn khinh khí cầu”.

Được biết, Lễ hội sẽ có sự tham gia của 15 – 20 quả khinh khí khổng lồ, với khoảng 60 phi công điều khiển đến từ 12 quốc gia như: Hà Lan, Bỉ, Pháp, Ấn Độ, Úc, Tây Ban Nha…

_Theo info_

----------


## khanhszin

dc vào đó xem thì thick quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Tuyệt quá
Bầu trời lúc đó chắc đẹp lắm

----------


## Sunnyland

:Embarrassment:  Sự kiện đặc sắc quá nhỉ, tiếc là ko thu xếp đi được, có ai đi chụp hình post lên đồng báo chiêm ngưỡng được không, nhìn khoái quá.
Hic biết vậy lên kế hoạch đi Phan thiết cho rồi,lỡ đặt trước giờ thay đổi ko kịp  :Mega Chok:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ko biết vào đấy tham dự có được đi kinh khí cầu hay ko nhỉ

----------

